# Quickly Built DIY Lightbox Test



## battlestation (Mar 14, 2007)

Was a little bored at work today.  Let me know what you think. 

HDR (8 Exposure maybe overkill but o well)


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm surprised you did an HDR in a lightbox. It should have looked exactly the same if you had done the coorect exposure once.


----------



## battlestation (Mar 14, 2007)

The purple part is tucked way back in there and didn't come out as lighted as I wanted. So instead I opted for HDR so there wouldn't be shadows deep inside.


----------



## craig (Mar 15, 2007)

Looks like the lighting is good. Nice and soft. Cool Rear Fibulator or whatever. Hard to tell the set up using HDR. I think I like the shallow dof, but would also like to see it at 22. Post more from this shoot and give some details.


----------



## THORHAMMER (Mar 15, 2007)

looks nice. 

pretty soft, lots of potential here...


----------



## fmw (Mar 15, 2007)

Instead of the HDR, you would have done well just to put the entire subject in focus.


----------

